# Regurgitating seed



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I was home sick yesterday and Sunny wouldn't leave my side, the sweet little bird. It was like he knew I wasn't feeling well. Well mid-afternoon, much to my surprise, he started regurgitating seed. It was definitley regurgitating and not vomit. I watched him closely afterwards and he was fine. Eating, playing etc. Is this something I should be worried about though? I tried to do some research on it and all I really saw was that it's a sign of affection? I've never seen him do it before.......


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> I tried to do some research on it and all I really saw was that it's a sign of affection? I've never seen him do it before.......


I was just gonna type that. Its not super common in tiels because unlike other birds they don't have to feed their mates while nesting (males take as much responsibility if not more then the hens) but it does happen occasionally and when done with either another species of bird (a lot of times its with budgies) or with a human its a sign of affection. It means he loves you so much he wants to share!!!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Okay good. I was worried that I was doing something wrong and making him too attached to me. But if it's just that he loves me then that's good.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I would only be concerned if you see an increase in it, or if you notice it looking like vomiting instead of regurgitation (uncontrolled, not directed at an object of affection, etc.). Roo has definitely tried to regurgitate to me before, although I always stop her because, um, EW. She likes to try to target my ear. >.<


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Funny little Roo. How do you stop it?


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Shake did that for me once it was really cute , I wouldn't be to worried tho unless it happens to much . He tries to feed me also like one of his babies


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

sunnysmom said:


> Funny little Roo. How do you stop it?


I just pick her up and put her back in her cage. Then when she calms down, she can come back out.


----------

